# sortie audio airport express et Ipad ?



## dada69 (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour 

Sera t'il possible de paramétrer un airport express comme sortie son pour son ipad ?


----------



## figaro (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas lu le contraire mais ça m'étonnerait. En effet iTunes encode et diffuse en streaming la chanson écouté via Airport pour la transmettre (en Apple Lossless je crois). Je doute que l'iPad intègre cette fonction.

Je pense qu'on ne peut pas trop compter là dessus :s.


----------



## UnAm (4 Avril 2010)

Par contre, il y a toujours l'application "Remote" 

lien appstore: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284417350&mt=8


----------



## surfman06 (4 Avril 2010)

Remote est une excellente application qui fonctionne très bien et permettra d'écouter tes bibliothèques iTunes. Autre possibilité, Airfoil de Rogue Amoeba. (Airfoil Speakers)


----------



## figaro (5 Avril 2010)

Oui parfait Remote ! En plus ça te permettra de ne pas forcément avoir toute ta bibliothèque musicale sur l'ipad (car avec 16Go musique+photos+vidéos+applis ça va vite )


----------



## max intosh (13 Avril 2010)

L'appli remote suppose que l'ordi soit allumé, donc ce n'est pas du tout le même usage. De plus il n'y a pas que les fichiers musique qu'on possède, il y a aussi le streaming des radios, et là les applis Iphone Ipad sont innombrables. J'ai quant à moi l'abonnement premium Spotify, j'émets vers Airport avec le petit logiciel Airfoil, et il est bien dommage en effet qu'on ne puisse apparemment émettre vers airport depuis iphone-ipad. J'ai bien un récepteur bluetooth, mais on perd beaucoup en qualité. De plus l'Ipad sort uniquement par sa sortie casque en analogique, donc pas top, alors que l'airport dispose d'une excellente sortie optique numérique et d'une puce performante de traitement de l'audio qu'elle reçoit. Si l'Ipad avait cette possibilité, les systèmes du style Sonos (formidable au demeurant mais cher) et Squeezebox (super, j'en ai un, mais ça plante pas mal) auraient du souci à se faire.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai que cela serai super de pouvoir faire sortir le son via la borne airport extreme ... espérons qu'Apple nous sorte cette fonctionnalité ... ^^


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Comme l'iPhone, l'iPad aura de multiple mise a jour et des surprise en perspective.


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> Remote est une excellente application qui fonctionne très bien et permettra d'écouter tes bibliothèques iTunes. Autre possibilité, Airfoil de Rogue Amoeba. (Airfoil Speakers)




Airfoil ne peut être installé que sur un Mac pour diffuser le son de l'une des applications du Mac (librement choisie), vers une borne AirportExpress ou vers un ordinateur (Mac ou PC) ou vers un iPhone, iPOD Touch ou iPAD sur lequel on a installé Airfoil Speakers.

Ca ne répond donc pas au souhait de dada69

RogueAmoeba n'a pas pu développer l'application AIrfoil pour l'iPhone (pour envoyer le son de l'iPhone vers une borne Airport Express). Je pense qu'ils seront confrontés à la même impossibilité avec l'iPAD (d'ailleurs je ne sais pas si c'est une impossibilité technique ou une impossibilité de faire valider l'application par Apple)


----------



## aphro_fg (25 Avril 2010)

Je souhaiterais savoir si il existe un moyen de streamer l'audio d'un iPad ou iPhone sur un réseau à travers le Wifi sur quelque chose d'autre qu'une Airport Express, une solution alternative ??

Merci


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2010)

Je réitère ma réponse déjà formulée juste au -dessus....

Pour l'iPhone, impossible de streamer le son sur quoi que ce soit
Pour l'iPAD on ne sait pas encore, mais il est à craindre que ce soit pareil


----------



## Juju32415 (27 Avril 2010)

Ouais non, pour l'iPad aussi pour l'instant, pas de streaming...

Dans l'idée pour apple, c'est l'outil de déplacement par excellence donc le stream pas besoin. (ça se défend mais bon, on aimerait avoir le choix)

A priori il y aurait quelques appli pour ça (des pas top) mais surtout la bonne nouvelle c'est que les developpeurs s'y interessent de près.

Un article détaillé ici : http://www.macworld.com/article/150826/2010/04/streamipad.html


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2010)

Encore une fois ce qui est évoqué dans cet article c'est de recevoir SUR l'iPAD du son ou de la video streamée par un Mac ou un serveur de fichier quelconque (ce que fait déjà très bien AirfoilSpeakers de Rogue Amoeba)

Le streaming en sens inverse (de l'iPAD ou de l'iPhone ou de l'iPOD Touch VERS un Mac ou une chaine HiFi) risque de ne pas être plus facile avec un iPAD qu'avec un iPODTouch ou un iPhone... c'est à dire impossible.


----------



## Alycastre (23 Juin 2010)

Je déterre .... en effet, envoyer la sortie son de l'iPad serait un plus, d'autant qu'il existe de nombreuses apps de création musicale, pour ne citer qu'elles.
Par contre, en attendant, une soluce est d'utiliser un transmetteur FM, il y a pléthore.


----------



## UnAm (24 Juin 2010)

Sinon, si vous êtes blindés de tunes, il y a toujours ça:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/22/sonos-controller-for-ipad-multi-room-music-dictation-supersize/


----------



## Alycastre (24 Juin 2010)

Oui, mais ..... permet en effet de lire sa musique et de contrôler la bibliothèque du Mac, à distance, mais pas d'envoyer la *sortie son* de l'iPad ... 
C'est déjà pas mal


----------



## fredpas34 (23 Mai 2011)

Salut,

Je viens simplement vous confirmer que vous pouvez tout à fait envoyer les morceaux stockes sur votre ipad ou un iphone sur un Airport Express connecté à des baffles et ce directement sans passer par l'appli Remote.

Pour cela il faut simplement que votre ipad et votre airport soit sur le meme reseau wifi.

Allez dans l'appli Ipod et vous y trouverez la meme icone que dans itunes pour gerer les hauts parleurs distants ( a part que l'icone est en haut a gauche sur l'appli ipad au lieu d'etre en bas a droite comme sur itunes.

Peut etre le pre requis est de partager la bibliotheque et ou de mettre a jour le firmware de l'airport (les deux points ont ete fait pour ma part) et ca maaarche.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2011)

merci de cette info

acheter un iPAD me tente de plus en plus...


----------

